# Fatal error



## Thomas1

Hi,

From time to time I experience this sort of error trying to send a PM to different forum users. Here's the message I see after having clicked on send button:
Fatal error: Unable to connect to memcache server in [path]/includes/class_datastore.php on line 224
The PM doesn't get sent then.
I need to go back to the previous page and hit the send button again. It's happened a few times for the past two weeks.
Is there something wrong with my account/computer or is it something to do with the forum? Does anyone face a similar problem?

Tom


----------



## Etcetera

Hi Tom.

I've received and sent a few messages during the last week, and everything was fine.


----------



## Trisia

Hi, Tom.

It's happened to me once or twice in the past.

Usually for any kind of forum trouble I clear my cache and then try again.  Only if that doesn't work I start worrying.


----------



## mkellogg

When you have this problem, don't bother clearing your own cache. It is the server's cache that is having problems.  Whatever the case, until I can figure out a fix for this, just press F5 to resubmit whatever you were sending.


----------



## Thomas1

I see, thanks everyone. 

Tom


----------



## EmilyD

I have always wondered about the personality(personalities? cultures?) of the person(s) who coined the phrase:

*fatal error

*in the context of computers.  Personally, it rings a lot of anxious bells for me.  Perhaps I've simply read to many thrillers/mysteries,et al.

The rebel in me ALMOST ALWAYS is motivated to ask a question about the fatality...

Nomi


----------



## Etcetera

Hi Nomi,

The error is fatal for the programme, not for you.


----------



## Thomas1

Just for the record, it's just occurred to me while I was trying to enter a thread in the English Only forum.
*Fatal error:* Unable to connect to memcache server in *[path]/includes/class_datastore.php* on line *224

Tom*


----------



## mkellogg

I've made some changes.  Let me know if you get similar messages in the future.


----------

